# Looking for Anime Figures



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am looking for anime figures to expand my collection!



If you know any local hobby store, please post the name & address here

or

If you have the following series / figures, I am willing to pay cash or trade my fish, setups, 29G biocube and etc for them

K-On
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
One Piece
Vocaloids

prefer manufacturers 

Max Factory, Mega House, Griffon Enterprises, Good Smile Company, Kaiyodo

thanks,


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

hobby store here in downtown toronto.

Spadina
http://www.animextreme.ca/

Yonge and Dundas
Aura

hope this helps!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What? No Chobits in the list?  We all want a persocon android!  Android security.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What? No Chobits in the list?  We all want a persocon android!  Android security.


I want, but they are very rare to obtain and demand a high price..


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

http://myanimelist.net/clubs.php?cid=16984

My club on this site.... although its pretty dead I put a thread on there about stores.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> http://myanimelist.net/clubs.php?cid=16984
> 
> My club on this site.... although its pretty dead I put a thread on there about stores.


Cool!

Can you help me? to have a look out on Snow Miku Nendoroid?

I really really really want one!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Whoa... I did a google on that snow character and found this. @[email protected];; Niiiice.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/mikusnowfig2.jpg/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My first doll from Japan has arrived! but very expensive! $90 >.>'''


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ahaha yay, more anime fans.  For figurines and such I usually end up at Anime Extreme or Pacific Mall.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pacific mall's figures are mostly bootlegged and some of them (legit version) cost a lot + TAX!!!!

It's cheaper to order online and get it ship from Japan (no import duty tax too)


----------

